# Auto-Subdomain funktioniert nicht (?)



## Falcon37 (13. Apr. 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Funktion richtig verstanden habe, denke aber schon.. Auto-Subdomain soll doch wenn man z.B. http://howtoforge.de ansteuert die URL http://www.howtoforge.de draus machen oder habe ich da was falsch verstaden? Naja also falls das die Funktion ist muss ich sagen unter der aktuellen ISPConfig 3 Version funktioniert das bei mir nicht.

Falls ich die Funktion falsch verstanden habe, bitte ausklären, danke.


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2009)

> Auto-Subdomain soll doch wenn man z.B. http://howtoforge.de ansteuert die URL http://www.howtoforge.de draus machen oder habe ich da was falsch verstaden?


das ist nicht der Sinn der funktion. Autosubdomain ist ein automatischer Alias Eintrag im vhost. dass heißt dass Du mit und ohne www im gleichen web landest, vorausgesetzt natürlich dass Du auch die korrekten DNS Records dazu angelegt hast. Hab die Funktion gerade getestet und sie funktioniert und macht exakt das was sie soll.


----------



## Falcon37 (14. Apr. 2009)

Okay danke, nachm Update + Neustart ging es


----------

